

How the Internet sees us - ilovefood
http://funnybretzel.com/how-the-internet-sees-us/

======
jamesfe
Very meta. We are all 404s.

------
luck87
503 Service Temporarily Unavailable

~~~
ChildOfEru
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://funnybretzel.com/how-
the-internet-sees-us/)

~~~
throwaway049
Is there any way to show the images in the cached version?

~~~
ikeboy
Repeat the clearly defined process for generating them?

~~~
throwaway049
I will if the site isn't back up fairly soon. I should have been more specific
and asked if there was a way which didn't involve recreating the work.

------
blueflow
This is a really interesting and saddening view on the Internet.

~~~
Timmons
Link seems to be dead.

~~~
ikeboy
Statement is still true :)

------
ilovefood
my server crashed haha !! I'm working on it to put it back up :)

~~~
ikeboy
You should be able to get back many of your old articles by google cache.
[https://www.google.com/search?q=http%3A%2F%2Ffunnybretzel.co...](https://www.google.com/search?q=http%3A%2F%2Ffunnybretzel.com)

